# What is the greatest movie of all-time?



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 22, 2008)

Titanic? Godfather?


----------



## illusion (Apr 23, 2008)

It's the Lord of the Rings trilogy for me or Braveheart.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 23, 2008)

Greatest movie of all time?  Hmmm.... I think I'll go with Star Wars.



Dragon said:


> Titanic? Godfather?



Titanic put me to sleep.  God that movie was so damn boring.

Godfather is pretty damn high up there.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2008)

I was trying to think of something not mentioned.  but even with things like Gone with the Wind, Dead Poets Society, Batman Begins, Forest Gump, Indiana Jones, Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail, Good Will Hunting, Animal House, ect. I seriously cannot think of a movie as great and influntial as the original Godfather except maybe Citizen Kane.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 23, 2008)

Mean Girls!


----------



## Koerdis (Apr 23, 2008)

Kung Pow!


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 23, 2008)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 23, 2008)

In my opinion it would have to be Pulp Fiction. But its overall impossible to find the best of all time.


----------



## damnhot (Apr 23, 2008)

for me  pulp fiction


----------



## Batman (Apr 23, 2008)

damnhot said:


> for me  pulp fiction



*Correctamundo!!*


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Apr 23, 2008)

The spongebob squarepants movie pwned

on a serious not... I'd say Goodfellas.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 23, 2008)

The Matrix, Pirates of the Carrabian, Lord of the Rings, V for Vandetta, Terminator 2.

But then again there are soooo many top class movies that it would drive me crazy just to pick one out.


----------



## -joey- (Apr 23, 2008)

'Shawshank Redemption'. Magical movie.

Allthough, I agree is so damn hard to find the best of all time. Pulp Fiction is up there also.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 23, 2008)

Fight Club


----------



## Draffut (Apr 23, 2008)

-joey- said:


> 'Shawshank Redemption'. Magical movie.



Oh, Green Mile was incredible to.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Apr 23, 2008)

I doubt I've seen enough movies that it would qualify... Ocean's Eleven...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2008)

My favorite movie of all time is The Godfather part 2, but as for greatest it's debateable.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 23, 2008)

Personally, Glengarry Glen Ross.


----------



## -joey- (Apr 23, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Oh, Green Mile was incredible to.



All thanks to Frank Darabont  One of the best scriptwriters to grace hollywood.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2008)

Amped Lightning said:


> I doubt I've seen enough movies that it would qualify... Ocean's Eleven...



You need to see more movies period if you think any movie from the "Ocean's" series rank up there with the best of all time.



-joey- said:


> All thanks to Frank Darabont  One of the best scriptwriters to grace hollywood.



And one of the nerdiest, watch the special features on the recent Blade Runner re-release(s). He provided a anecdote about how he sometimes sits alone in his office and stares at a car model from the movie with working lights.



As for going back on topic, I doubt you could actually call something the greatest movie of all time..except I guess *"Citizen Kane"* because of how much it changed cinema(even though it may not have been the first to have those innovations). But obviously, this list is based on preference...so I'm just going to list some of my most loved films...movies that I love because they are great anyway, sorry *Roadhouse*.

*Dark City(1998)*

I'll start with a often overlooked sci-fi film, criminally ignored while people praised and loved the "coincidentally" similar and much weaker film a year later. That's right, I'm dissing the Matrix.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

The Good,the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Indian Jones and the Last Crusade/Return of the Jedi/Halloween


----------



## Spiral (Apr 23, 2008)

back to the future part 1.

the dark knight should be good.


----------



## Raktus (Apr 23, 2008)

Cube, and none of its sequals


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Leon The Professional
2. Oldboy
3. My Sassy Girl


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

Raktus said:


> Cube, and none of its sequals



cube was fucking wicked.


my favourite is city of god and a recent one i saw that i really love was deer hunter.

to hard to decide on a "greatest"
but itd be one of the classics
-ben hur
-lawrence
-casablanca
-citizen


----------



## Draffut (Apr 24, 2008)

History of the world, part 1.   Great movie...


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 24, 2008)

So hard this one...
Either Godfather I or II can't pick one....
Then there's my precious... Fight Club, Se7en, Lost in Translation, Donnie Darko.... 
probably one of the Godfather ones...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Apr 24, 2008)

Neither. My choice is Requiem For A Dream.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

^requiem a great movie with a great soundtrack


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 24, 2008)

Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

Itd be hard for me to say what the "greatest" is since i havent seen certain movies like "casino" etc. However my fav movie of all time is Gladiator.


----------



## Farmer With Shotgun (Apr 24, 2008)

In the words of Ricky Bobby, 
"The Highlander. It won the academy award"
"For what?"
"best movie ever"
or something along those lines.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

Pulp Fiction is overrated. It is a classic, but by no means the best.

I would say Goodfellas is the best movie. Pesci and Deniro are the fuckin best.

Why do gangster movies appeal to people so much? Kinda weird. Mostly everyone on this thread have mentioned Godfather, Goodfellas, or Pulp fiction.

I thought I was just a person who liked those type of movies. But it seems everyone does.


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2008)

Best movies I have seen are (in no particular order):

1.) El Laberinto del Fauno (Pan's Labyrinth) (best dark fantasy movie)
2.) Requiem for a Dream 
3.) The Prestige 
4.) The Shawshank Redemption (best prison movie)
5.) The Green Mile
6.) Pi
7.) American Beauty
8.) Death of a Salesman
9.) 12 Angry Men
10.) Se7en (best cop/killer movie)

Best Horror Movie:
The Shining

Scariest Horror Movie:
The Ring

There are others but I just forgot them and some movies, like Godfather, I have only seen portions of or have not seen so they are not on the list.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 25, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Pulp Fiction is overrated. It is a classic, but by no means the best.



I've always prefered Resevior Dogs over Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 26, 2008)

The thing I didn't like about Pulp Fiction is that the scenes were way to drawn out. I mean each scene lasted like 30 minutes. And Godfather was a great movie, but it was way to boring for it to be my favorite movie. And didn't have enough epic characters. Micheal was badass, but he was dull. He didn't really have personality. 

Goodfellas was just perfect.


----------



## Podman (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I could just say my favorite but I feel like listing my favorite ten in order:

  10. Halloween ( The John Carpenter Original )
   9. Return of the Dragon
   8. Count of Monte Cristo ( This is my favorite Book )
   7. Love Stinks
   6. Clock Work Orange ( This is my second favorite book )
   5. Resivior Dogs ( Don't think I spelled this right )
   4.The Big Lebowski
   3. Forest Gump
   2. The God Father Part 2
   1. Road to Perdition


----------



## lavi69 (Apr 30, 2008)

godfather 1 or apocalypse now. they are both brilliant. apocalypse now is imo best war movie by far


----------



## schon (May 2, 2008)

Kung fu Hustle.  It was the only movie in my DVD collection that got re-purchased as a blu-ray when I got my PS3.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (May 2, 2008)

The Passion of the Christ, Scarface, Saving Private Ryan, The Green Mile, The Empire Strikes Back, Batman (Michael Keaton), Alien


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2008)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

the Shawshank Redemption, friggin brilliant movie!


----------



## Mojo (May 4, 2008)

Star Wars - Empire Strikes Back 

I LOVED IT


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 4, 2008)

^^bleh................, Stalag 17


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 7, 2008)

Sweeney Todd. My Rating: 11/10  Official rating: 9/10 (Bull)

Some Like it Hot My rating: 9.75/10

The Godfather Rating: 10/10

They all ruled

But I'm afraid I can't chose between the godfather and some like it hot.
(Sweeney Todd is the best movie.)


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom
Star Wars ll Attack of the Clones
HellBoy
The Mummy Series-Best


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 8, 2008)

Come on people, it seriously has to be [currently] _A Clockwork Orange_


----------



## batanga (May 8, 2008)

Star Wars episode I


Just kidding. I think Alien and Aliens are one of the best movies in scifi genre.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2008)

Tom and Jerry the movie.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 8, 2008)

Pokemon the movie 1. To be honest, I dunno, go on rotten tomatoes to find out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

Fight Club is pretty up there for me. The first Matrix movie, Star Wars Episode Five, but its hard for me to pick a top of all time. I have seen a lot of good movies.


----------



## Maycara (May 8, 2008)

Will I am assuming you mean greatest not fav? because my fav movie is *FF7: Advent Children*....... and I know its not great..I just like FF7 that much, lol.


Greatest movie ever would have to be.....between these films...mind you these are films are just found really enjoyable, different, and intresting, that what makes the greatest to me....

*Grave of the Fireflies
Lord of the Rings(all of them)
Green Mile
Evil Dead Series
Star Wars(all of them)
Monty Phyton and the Holy Grail*
.............Maybe a few more.....


----------



## brighadyl (May 8, 2008)

I'd say either Empire Strikes Back, Spiderman 2 or The Incredibles.  I can never get tired of watching those movies.


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

The American Astronaut


----------

